# Your house came from a mine!



## alshangiti (14 أكتوبر 2011)

MINERALS HOUSEHOLD ITEM Copper, Zinc, Nickel, Chrome, Clay, Iron Plumbing Fixtures Stone, Brick, Iron Fireplace, Stove, Furnace Limestone, Clay, Shale, Gypsum, Aggregate Foundation, Driveway Trona, Silica, Feldspar Windows (Glass) Copper, Aluminum Wiring Coal Power Plant Electricity Copper, Zinc, Iron Door Fixtures Clay, Iron Sewer Pipes Clay, Stone, Aluminum Exterior Walls Gypsum Interior Walls Titanium, Mineral Fillers Paint Silicates, Slate Roof Iron, Zinc, Bauxite Drain, Gutters Iron, Zinc Nails, Screws Silica, Feldspar, Vermiculite Insulation Phosphate Fertilizer For The Lawn Lead Solder copper pipes and electical wiring Tin Solder copper pipes and electical wiring Minerals comprise your house. The house in the photo is the Hearst House, and it has more gold in it than most houses. Still, it contains minerals, without which it would not exist. The list above shows just a few of the more common minerals used in building residences.


----------

